# Canada pledges to get rid of skilled worker visa programme backlog



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Officials in Canada have pledged to eliminate the backlog in the country’s economic immigration programme to make the system faster and more flexible. The aim is also to improve the system to create jobs and promote Canada’s long term prosperity, said Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturism minister Jason Kenney. ‘The Federal Skilled Worker Programme backlog is [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada pledges to get rid of skilled worker visa programme backlog...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here here, if only they did that 4 years ago we wouldn't had to wait for 41/2 years go get our visas.


----------

